# Male or Female?



## Crazysah (Oct 18, 2008)

Quite a simple question really;

Are you a male or a female?

Well I am a male!

Crazysah


----------



## psyche's release (Oct 15, 2008)

heheheh ...

members are required to select their gender when they sign up.

i noticed last week that about 30 percent of users were female. curious to see the results of this poll.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Lol. I chose female! hahaha. 

There are more males on this forum but more females post.roud:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm a firm believer of skewed poll results, so I'm voting female too.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I am a female, and if I could choose my gender, I would still be a female. Males are too restricted. For example, when I have been punished or put down for crying, it has been an unbearable weight upon my psyche that digs me further into the original despair or frustration that caused me to cry in the first place. If I were a male, I would be more likely to be punished for something I can't control, and I would eventually go insane out of a feeling of helplessness and alienation. The male HSPs must have a rough life. I wouldn't want to give up being highly sensitive, and I wouldn't want to be made to suffer for it any more than I already do. I would also feel constantly confined by my clothing, since males have more trouble getting away with wearing long, flowing skirts. I would be rejected for that, too. Few would accept me as a male. Even as a female, I am frequently rejected or seen as excessively eccentric.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

snail said:


> I am a female, and if I could choose my gender, I would still be a female. Males are too restricted. For example, when I have been punished or put down for crying, it has been an unbearable weight upon m{ psyche that digs me further into the original despair or frustration that caused me to cry in the first place. If I were a male, I would be more likely to be punished for something I can't control, and I would eventually go insane out of a feeling of helplessness and alienation. The male HSPs must have a rough life. I wouldn't want to give up being highly sensitive, and I wouldn't want to be made to suffer for it any more than I already do. I would also feel constantly confined by my clothing, since males have more trouble getting away with wearing long, flowing skirts. I would be rejected for that, too. Few would accept me as a male. Even as a female, I am frequently rejected or seen as excessively eccentric.


So you mean to say being a man is harder than being a woman? One should not generalize a whole group. It depends on how and where you were raised.


----------



## Crazysah (Oct 18, 2008)

Why is everyone one here voting Female when they are not supposed too?


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Crazysah said:


> Why is everyone one here voting Female when they are not supposed too?


Probably because you can check their sex on their profiles. :tongue:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Lance said:


> So you mean to say being a man is harder than being a woman? One should not generalize a whole group. It depends on how and where you were raised.


True, but in this cultural context, it would be easier for me, specifically, to be a female, being the person I am.


----------



## Crazysah (Oct 18, 2008)

Yeah but I will have to look through every single profile to see how many females and males there are on this forum. Where as with this poll, I can just glance at it and get to know how many females and males there are on this forum.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

I can't vote, my gender is too surreal to be clasified as an actual male or female gender:tongue:


----------



## psyche's release (Oct 15, 2008)

liar. you're a boy.

crazysah - if you look to the left of any post, under the person's join date, you'll see their gender.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

psyche's release said:


> liar. you're a boy.
> 
> crazysah - if you look to the left of any post, under the person's join date, you'll see their gender.


Yes but he wants numbers. Numbers! 

What he doesn't seem to realize just yet is that he's accidentally joined a secret feminazi group of militant women seeking to overthrow patriarchal societies around the world. Shhh, don't tell him. I want to see the look on his face when he realizes he's the only actual male on the board.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Trope said:


> Yes but he wants numbers. Numbers!
> 
> What he doesn't seem to realize just yet is that he's accidentally joined a secret feminazi group of militant women seeking to overthrow patriarchal societies around the world. Shhh, don't tell him. I want to see the look on his face when he realizes he's the only actual male on the board.


*is scared of the feminazi*


----------



## psyche's release (Oct 15, 2008)

LMFAO! <adds exclamation marks to meet the minimum requirement for posting>










HAHA! nevermind.


----------



## Crazysah (Oct 18, 2008)

Trope said:


> Yes but he wants numbers. Numbers!
> 
> What he doesn't seem to realize just yet is that he's accidentally joined a secret feminazi group of militant women seeking to overthrow patriarchal societies around the world. Shhh, don't tell him. I want to see the look on his face when he realizes he's the only actual male on the board.


Yes. Gang up on me. Nice. I know though that all you female voters just wished you were born female and nothing else. You just voted female for that one and only reason.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

They have an envy for innies.


----------



## psyche's release (Oct 15, 2008)

hey, crazysah - upload an avatar.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Gender not relevant. I am a meat Popsicle.


----------



## lunniey (Oct 19, 2008)

well i'm still going to vote.. even if it's already clear that in my profile said i'm a female...
maybe soehow crazysah need an assurance.. :tongue:


----------



## Crazysah (Oct 18, 2008)

psyche's release said:


> hey, crazysah - upload an avatar.





lunniey said:


> well i'm still going to vote.. even if it's already clear that in my profile said i'm a female...
> maybe soehow crazysah need an assurance.. :tongue:


Yeah true. I need the assurance. I actually just want to see total numbers. If there is another way of getting total numbers...then please do tell me..

Anyways... 2 more people voted males!


----------



## lunniey (Oct 19, 2008)

Crazysah said:


> Yeah true. I need the assurance. I actually just want to see total numbers. If there is another way of getting total numbers...then please do tell me..
> 
> Anyways... 2 more people voted males!


i think there's another way to do it..
you can go to Your Profile - Member List - and count them manuals :laughing: :tongue:


----------



## jeni_fini (Oct 22, 2008)

definitely female! LOL. As one can see by the fairy avatar. But I guess you don't have to be female to have an interest in fairies? Yeah, kinda fairytalish, but some may say I live in a fairy tale world, mentally anyway. LOL!


----------



## Ogion (Nov 1, 2008)

No, you don't have to be female to have such an avatar, just see to the left of this very post  (Perhaps there is a different approach to it. Maybe you want to be like one, i just want to admire one  BTW, your 'fairy' in your avatar is really cute too)

male here
Ogion


----------



## Crazysah (Oct 18, 2008)

lunniey said:


> i think there's another way to do it..
> you can go to Your Profile - Member List - and count them manuals :laughing: :tongue:


You know how long that would take me to do?



Ogion said:


> No, you don't have to be female to have such an avatar, just see to the left of this very post  (Perhaps there is a different approach to it. Maybe you want to be like one, i just want to admire one  BTW, your 'fairy' in your avatar is really cute too)
> 
> male here
> Ogion


Maybe she thinks that no one would believe her without the avatar?

BTW - We are tied 9 a piece! Wow!


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

I too have a woman as my avatar. I am aroused by her and she knows it. She's just standing there waiting for me to talk to her, but I'm too shy and socially awkward to introduce myself and start a conversation. She'll most likely end up going home with some arrogant jerk. I don't wish I was a woman, but if I were, I would probably be a lesbian.


----------



## Ogion (Nov 1, 2008)

Oh yes, i had that thought too, oftentimes. Women are just more beautiful than men could be...But well, i am no woman, so i may be overseeing something? :wink:

Ogion


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

There's a little lesbian inside every man


----------



## BeHope (Nov 4, 2008)

cryptonia said:


> There's a little lesbian inside every man


Even the gay ones.


----------



## BeHope (Nov 4, 2008)

By the way I can't remember if this is the poll I lied about my gender in or if that was on another site.

and I'm definitely not telling whether or not I lied about my gender in the profile.

As gender roles are artificial anyways and we need not concern ourselves about genders here I'm trying to come to an understanding of why this thread was created.

this is not meant to be disrespectful I'm just trying to understand why.


----------



## Crazysah (Oct 18, 2008)

BeHope said:


> By the way I can't remember if this is the poll I lied about my gender in or if that was on another site.
> 
> and I'm definitely not telling whether or not I lied about my gender in the profile.
> 
> ...


Well you will only know if you lied in the poll by knowing if you lied in your profile.


----------



## BeHope (Nov 4, 2008)

Crazysah said:


> Well you will only know if you lied in the poll by knowing if you lied in your profile.


I know my result is one of those two catagories^

But I see nothing as to how I voted.

I know whether or not I lied in the poll ( I checked). 

but I'm still not sure whether or not I lied in the poll because I can't remember what I voted.


----------



## Crazysah (Oct 18, 2008)

BeHope said:


> I know my result is one of those two catagories^
> 
> But I see nothing as to how I voted.
> 
> ...


You voted female in the poll and in your profile you are a male. You sound like a male too so you must have lied in the poll only and not your profile.


----------



## BeHope (Nov 4, 2008)

The Deep Voice is do to an industrial accident I suffered a few years ago. interior chemical burn.


----------



## Crazysah (Oct 18, 2008)

BeHope said:


> The Deep Voice is do to an industrial accident I suffered a few years ago. interior chemical burn.


Ahh ok then! I get it. You are a male.


----------



## TeeJay (Mar 14, 2010)

snail said:


> The male HSPs must have a rough life.


Would you care to elaborate on this a bit? I am fairly certain that I am one.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

My biological sex is male, my brain sex is probably 60% female/40% male and my gender is somewhere in between I guess.


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

*I'm a man, baby.*


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

Last time I checked I was female


----------



## Dreamer (Feb 5, 2010)

What about people who are gender confused? 

I'm Female


----------

